# RaiPlay su Hisense



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Salve ragazzi, ho comprato un tv Hisense modello H43M3000, ma non riesco a vedere Raiplay.. la app non è presente tra quelle disponibili ne nell'app store.. qualcuno sa come posso riuscire a vederlo?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Giugno 2017)

Nessuno può aiutarmi ragazzi?


----------

